# companion dog show 10th august 2008



## salliejo (Jun 16, 2008)

to be held at Wythall Community Park, Silver Street, Wythall, Nr Birmingham B47 6LZ. M42 Jnct 3, follow signs for A435 Birmingham. At Beckets Island follow signs for Hollywood / Wythall (A435). Follow signs for Carnival

Novelty and Breed Classes plus fun Agility. £1.00 per entry.

2.30pm start.

for schedule and further details visit our website at : Wythall GSD Training Club


----------

